# Google Mail Adresse



## Stromerzeuger (30. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
nun seit längerem interessiert mich die GMail. Doch um sich Anzumelden braucht man da eine Einladung  
Kann bzw. Kennt jemand jemanden der mir eine Einladung schicken kann?


mfg stromerzeuger


----------



## Leola13 (30. August 2006)

Hai,

ich kenn einen.    Reicht es wenn ich dir die Einladung Donnerstag abend schicke ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Norbert Eder (30. August 2006)

Kannst auch von mir eine haben, einfach PM senden.


----------



## schachmat (30. August 2006)

Oder von mir  einfach 3 pms an uns alle und dann kannste gleich drei Konten aufmachen


----------



## NomadSoul (30. August 2006)

Alternativ hätte ich auch noch welche frei  einfach ne PM mit deiner Email und dann haste eine.


----------



## Stromerzeuger (31. August 2006)

Cool  danke noch mal 
jetzt hab ich auch eine 

;-)


----------



## Iceripper (31. August 2006)

huhu,

Darf ich so frech sein und auch nach ner G-Mail Addresse Fragen?
Wie findest ihr es den so?
Frage: Unterstützt es POP3 und SMTP ?

Danke schon ma für die Antworten.

Gruß Andy


----------



## daddz (31. August 2006)

Informationen dazu gibt es hier: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/topic.py?topic=1546.

E-Mail ohne POP3 und SMTP? :suspekt: 

Schick ne PM an mich mit deiner Adresse und ich lade dich ein. 

greetz
daddz


----------



## Iceripper (31. August 2006)

Huhu,

ja POP3 und SMTP unterstützen manche Anbieter halt nur mit Einschränkungen (man kann nur alle 30 min Mails abfragen und so)

P.S. Du hast post.

Und vielen Dank schon mal.

Andy


----------



## Kyoko (31. August 2006)

Hi ^^

könnt ich vllt. auch eine Einladung haben *lieb frag*

mfg
Kyoko


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. August 2006)

Kyoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> könnt ich vllt. auch eine Einladung haben *lieb frag*


Aber gern doch 

<edit>Eine gültige E-Mail-Adresse wär nicht schlecht... die aus deinem Profil ist nicht erreichbar.</edit>


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. August 2006)

Ich will auch mal!  Schick mir einfach eine PM mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse.

(Komisch, es scheint seit längerem wiedermal so etwas wie einen kleinen Run auf Gmail zu geben – woran das wohl liegen mag …)


----------



## wischmopp90 (31. August 2006)

habe noch 7 stück..wer will bitte PM!


----------



## NomadSoul (31. August 2006)

*Re: Google-Mail-Adresse*

hab noch 50  einfach PM mit email an mich.


----------



## fanste (31. August 2006)

Auch ich kann noch ein paar einladen. 
hab zwar noch nie einen Eingeladen, hab aber nur 18 zur Verfügung. Egal, ich denke mal, dass reicht für ein paar 

PM an mich recht!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab 100 Einladungen! Gewonnen.  

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## fanste (1. September 2006)

Wie kommst du an so viele?


----------



## schachmat (1. September 2006)

Ich hatte am Anfang 50. Der, von dem ichs hab hatte auch 100 und die, die ich eingeladen hab haben halt wieder weniger als 50 usw....


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dass die Einladungen mehr oder weniger zufällig verteilt werden. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts besonderes dafür getan (und wenn dann bin ich mir dessen nicht bewusst). Ich benutze GMail nicht mal sonderlich oft – dafür aber andere Dienste von Google, die über die selbe Anmeldung laufen (Calendar z.B.). Keine Ahnung, ob das damit was zu tun hat.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2006)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Komisch, es scheint seit längerem wiedermal so etwas wie einen kleinen Run auf Gmail zu geben – woran das wohl liegen mag …)


Ich hab immer noch keine, und will auch immer noch keine. 


			
				fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab aber nur 18 zur Verfügung. Egal, ich denke mal, dass reicht für ein paar


Ich schaetz mal fuer so ca. 18.


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. September 2006)

Also ich hab 100 Einladungen


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. September 2006)

Das mit den 100 Einladungen ist eh ein Witz – wenn man erstmal soweit ist, können die gar nicht mehr auf 0 runtergehen, die werden automatisch wieder »aufgefüllt«.

Dennis: Gib mir deine E-Mail-Adresse, dann schick ich dir trotzdem eine Einladung.


----------



## Malaxo (5. September 2006)

ich hab auch 100 aber noch nie jemand eingeladen... Das wird doch einfach mit der Zeit wachsen auf diese 100 genau wie der Space immer grösser wird.

btw: mit so viel Space ist Sharen mit Freunden wie grössere Fotoalben oder so sehr nützlich FF extension


----------



## Latinum (6. September 2006)

Hallo User

ich bin ganz neu in Eurem Forum, könnte mir jemand eine Einladung zu Google Mail zukommen lassen

Vieln dank im voraus

Alex


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. September 2006)

Latinum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> könnte mir jemand eine Einladung zu Google Mail zukommen lassen


Schick mir eine PM mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse, dann hast du auch bald ein Gmail-Konto. ;-)


----------



## interface (6. September 2006)

hab auch noch paar übrig.

Weiß jemand wie ich Lotus Notes und Gmail einrichte ?

cu


----------



## Lil-Cee (7. September 2006)

kann mir jemand auch eine einladung schicken ^^
wäre nett
danke


----------



## leftjacket (10. September 2006)

Hallo, zusammen, ich möchte auch gerne zu den Google-Mailern gehören. Wäre supernett, wenn jemand mir eine Einladung zukommen läßt.
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## NomadSoul (10. September 2006)

*Re: Google-Mail-Adresse*

ijr müsst den leuten schon eure email addies geben sonnst passiert da nünt


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. September 2006)

Schick mir doch einfach jeder seine *Mail-Addi*, ich hab genug.


----------



## Meccan (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute ich wollte Fragen ob irgendjeman von euch
vielleicht bei den Gmail Services ist und mir vielleicht
eine Einladung schicken kann. Würd gerne Gmail mal
ausprobieren und schauen wie es so ist.
Meine Email ist: carl@meccan.de

Danke schon mal im Voraus

MFG carl


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Oktober 2006)

ok...du bist eingeladen..


----------



## Hawkster (9. November 2006)

Würde es auch gerne mal ausprobieren.

Mail ist c.morhard[at]web.de

Danke euch

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## michaelwengert (10. November 2006)

Du bist auch drin


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. November 2006)

Ich melde mich auch mal als Einladungsverschicker an...also wer eine will einfach melden...hab noch 93 übrig ...


----------

